# 70 pounds lost Before and After



## tabitha561

6 months post postpartum
Before

After
:)


----------



## WANBMUM

Wow well Done - you look great!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge well done!

You done now?


----------



## tabitha561

not quite done want to lose about 40-50 more.....


----------



## littleblonde

wow you look fab. How long has it taken? and what diet/fitness plan did you follow x


----------



## tabitha561

Diet and exercise... I also use myfitnesspal.com I walk 5 miles a day that helps a lot


----------



## Faythe

Well done! That's a fab loss :happydance:


----------



## Jsmom5

Great job!!!!


----------



## Angela49uk

well done you! that's fab xxx


----------



## JLFKJS

Wow congrats! Thank you for letting me find this myfitnesspal as well! I've been looking for a site like that!!


----------



## MrsKippling

Well done xx


----------

